# Over the counter painkillers and trying to conceive naturally...



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi there,

I suffer from chronic and very painful achilles tendonitits  - have done for years, and am waiting for surgery. 

Because I'm very stiff and struggle to walk first thing in the mornings, I take 2 ibuprofen and 2 Syndol (tension headache releif tablets, but they help the pain!) before i go to bed.

My question is whether taking these meds may hinder my chances of conceiving? I know I would need to stop them immediately if i did conceive. I think I read somewhere that ibuprofen can interfere with ovulation - is this true? I am aware that the Syndol have caffiene in them, and I'm trying to cut out caffiene, but not sure of how much caffiene - is it the equivalent of one cup of coffee, for example?

Any information would be greatly appreciated.

many thanks,
jo x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Jo,

I'm not aware of any evidence that ibuprofen effects ovulation. If it had any significant effect it would be contra-indicated in women of child bearing age so I'm pretty sure it's safe to take.

The 2 Syndol tablets contain a total of 900mg paracetamol, 20mg codeine, 60mg caffeine, 10mg doxylamine. The caffeine content is about the equivalent of an average strength cup of coffee so if you are trying to cut out caffeine then I'd try to switch analgesics if possible (Co-codamol 8/500mg is probably about the closest equivalent you could buy without the caffeine) .

I'm assuming that you've been to the GP about the tendonitis? Is there a reason why you don't get your painkillers on prescription? It might be worth chatting to the GP about it if you haven't already.

Bottom line is that there is no evidence that OTC painkillers have a detrimental effect on conception.

Hope this is useful
Maz x


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks very much Maz - that's really helpful.

I actually saw my GP this morning re the surgery. We agreed it will probably be cheaper to buy ibuprofen over the counter. And after what you've said about the caffiene in syndol, I think I'll stop taking these anyway.

Thanks again,
jo


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi maz - I posted this a while ago, but have since seen that you now say that NSAIDS CAN intefere with ovulation. Am I right in thinking ibuprofen is a NSAID? If so, should I be laying off them? I have a flare up of tendonitis at the moment and the consultant has put me on max dose for 14 days (400mg 3 times daily.) he doesn't know I'm ttc as I didn't think it was relavent. Help!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Jo,

I wasn't aware at the time about NSAIDs but have since noted that there is a bit in the NICE guidance on fertility (clinical guideline 11) that suggests NSAIDs can inhibit ovulation. This is based on evidence from 2 studies done in 1987 & 1990. Personally not convinced that this constitues a reason not to take NSAIDs if required but the NICE guidance does suggest that clinicans should consider this in advising couples ttc with fertility problems.

As I said though Ibuprofen (which is an NSAID) is not contra-indicated in women ttc so assuming investigations have been done and you are ovulating fine then there would be no reason not to use ibuprofen when you need to. Its only something that should be investigated as a possible cause in women ttc. If you think how many women use ibuprofen for aches pains and AF and how many of them will get pregnant then the likelyhood of it causing major fertility issues is extremely remote.

If you have any concerns about it then I'd speak to your GP but as I say if you've already had investigations done and everything is ok then it'll be fine to continue. 

Sorry for giving duff info first time round   (fertility issues not my forte, professionally speaking    )

Maz x


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Mazv - that's helpful. Like you say, the number of women who take ibuprofen and get pregnant...! 
jo x


----------

